
Ask HN: Why Python is good choice? - bryk
I am new to coding, never programmed before. Is Python good choice? Why?
======
cerberusss
What is the goal that you're trying to reach? General interest in programming?
Implementing a specific solution at your non-programming job? Making inroads
into a new career as a software engineer? Hobby?

------
mattbillenstein
It's versatile, has a good community, and is very readable -- very important
for learning imho.

------
daedalbug
it's a good first choice; it introduces you to common concepts easily, it has
a nice clear syntax and can be used in a range of paradigms (OO, FP, shell
scripting).

